# What you should do if you have been impacted by a data breach



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

> What should you do if you’ve been affected by any of the myriad data breaches of recent times?
> 
> Many people in the U.S. are worried about their data privacy following the huge data breach at credit monitoring agency Equifax last week that saw the personal data of up to 143 million people compromised.
> 
> That is more than half of the adult population of the U.S. The Equifax breach is particularly serious due to the nature of the data that was leaked: names, Social Security numbers, birth dates, addresses, and even some driver’s license numbers. As well as this, around 209,000 credit card numbers and 182,000 “dispute documents” were also leaked.


https://medium.com/threat-intel/data-breach-equifax-46e825e6f516


----------

